# NY's Capital District Weather



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I have no idea how many on here are from this area, but I am.

The bank thermometer said 55 today, maybe winter is over


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

I don't think so. It was 50 at 3 am and down to 32 now and 10 tonight with some snow.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

It's down to 40 now...I guess I jumped the gun, hope for a little snow before spring...just bought a new spreader motor, nothing but trouble all year, I want to get an easy one before putting it away


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

NWS says 3-6" Sun Night and Mon AM, just hope we get a hard freeze Saturday night and Sunday


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

*Mud vs. Snow*

As happy as I was to see the snow melt, it comes with a price


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Letting you know I just signed up.... I'm here now just in time for the great flood


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

bradlewislawnca;1257925 said:


> Letting you know I just signed up.... I'm here now just in time for the great flood


Would that be the budget flood in Albany?payup


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

hahahaha..... damn politicians.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't blame Albany, The capital is only the middle man, all our money still goes to NYC. By the way, looks like snow Friday maybe and again on Monday...don't call winter over just yet. My longest day of plowing was St. Patricks Day 2007.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

*M*ud
*A*nd
*R*ain
*C*auses
*H*eadaches

50 degrees and rain to 32 and sleet/freezing rain in 3 hours...gotta love this time of year, now waiting for the changeover to snow. NWS says 5-10" but all the local guys saying 1-3". Guess we'll have to wait it out.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

yup I am praying for one inch tonight and done for the season.....


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

1 - 4" from NWS, I wouldn't mind one more push, with the changeover to heavy rain, I may get away without salting.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Yea I understand. I actually wish we would just not get any. lost another transmission last storm... servo band in the 2500. god life is good.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

You got your wish, all rain


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

sorry for wishing for a break... .. I am ready to mulch rake and mow.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

more like ready to sit and wait for the ground to dry out


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Looking kinda dry out there !!!! I am doing a dog crap pickup. what a crap job. A lot of albany and troy residents don't want to clean after there dog, pay $20/biweekly to have me come and pick up (15 mins) Then mow $20 more and 15 min more. Not bad...


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Since this is the NY politics thread. In yesterdays paper there was a story about Carl not paying his bills for the campaign he ran. In some cases people submitted invoices for work they did and he sent them half with a note saying that's all he thinks their work is worth. I love NY!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

They only get half because he only got halfway...runner up. I voted for myself anyway


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Winter Storm Watch, snow 6-12 inches Thursday night through Friday


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

...winter storm watch in effect from late thursday night through
late friday night...

The national weather service in albany has issued a winter storm
watch...which is in effect from late thursday night through late
friday night.

* locations...most of eastern new york and all of adjacent western
new england.

* hazard types...moderate to heavy snowfall. Snow may mix with
sleet...freezing rain and rain in the mid hudson
valley...northwest connecticut and portions of the berkshires
thursday night.

* accumulations...6 to 12 inches of snow...with 8 to 14 inches
possible into the higher terrain.

* timing...precipitation is expected to overspread the region
thursday night and become moderate to heavy at times after
midnight thursday into friday. Precipitation will slowly taper
off toward sunset friday.

* impacts...hazardous traveling conditions are possible along with
the potential for power outages.

* winds...northwest 10 to 20 mph with gusts up to 35 mph.

* temperatures...thursday night lows ranging from the upper 20s to
lower 30s. Highs on friday slowly climbing into the lower and
middle 30s.

Precautionary/preparedness actions...

A winter storm watch means there is a potential for significant
snow...sleet...or ice accumulations that may impact travel.
Continue to monitor the latest forecasts.


----------



## JTBitter (Oct 7, 2003)

Should be interesting to say the least...and I just put the snow tires on the wife's car.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Must say it was interesting...


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Who's ready to get the season going?


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

ready steady.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Winter Storm Watch now...


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

this is a bit early. We go clear this snow and it melts sunday haha


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Not looking foward to this at all


----------



## heavychevy01 (May 2, 2007)

Don't think anybody is ready for this one. Luckily I did all my plow servicing in early October and the snowblower is ready to go. Just nervous about the trees coming down and loosing power.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Luckily is right. called Arrowhead yesterday and they said monday they'll take care of me... haha as if that'll help. good thing i have complete back up on everything! I didn't even mark anything. One sub I had was scrambling to get his large machinery to his huge mall accounts (he is much larger than I). He didn't expect to get slammed. our luck we'll get all rain no snow. I'l tell you what, I'm finishing up my list pretty quick tonight. I had 4 accounts give me approval in the last 3 hours.

Brad


----------



## dave_dj1 (Nov 2, 2010)

6" or so here in Shushan, I'm undecided if I should plow or not. Nothing is frozen, mostly dirt drives, it will be a mess!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Did my Senior living complexes only...no driveways, they all melted. Ran around staking Friday and Saturday. I moved the plow in September, so it was ready to go. Needs a cutting edge though. We lucked out, no big deal around here.


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Snow shifted East so we got hammered over here in the Berkshires. 16-18" here in Richmond. 20"+ to the East of us.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

20" of snow in October didn't interest me at all...better you then me


----------



## Grumpydave (Nov 24, 2010)

Luckily it was pretty fluffy snow or we'd look like Northern Ct...dark. Now I hope it melts enough so we can finish fall cleanups and get the driveway markers in.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Who's ready?


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Tell you what. I am pretty happy that this storm will be done by 5 am. Nice easy one to break us in.


----------



## gwhalen3 (Jan 15, 2010)

Just turned to snow in cambridge, ny!!! whew... finally something to do. Cant wait for 3 am


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Yesterday's snow was nice...and I'd love some more but I think mother nature has other plans...

:waving:Say goodbye to winter!:crying:


----------



## V_Scapes (Jan 1, 2011)

I think its over for sure. 60 and rain here tommorow. and 60's for late next week and the week after. 
although i did just wash and silicone spray my plows and put them away so thatll probably mean snow.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I never put anything away this early in March...I've seen it snow a week before Memorial day.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

60's for the next 10 days...what do u guys think?? is winter over with??


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

i took everything off & stored what I needed to....easily accessible if we get another storm. but, I think it is over with for the most part!


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

I put the spreader back on Friday to treat some black ice, but it'll come off again this week. I think it's over, getting geared up for mowing.


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I went out 3 times this year, terrible.


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Stik208;1468017 said:


> I went out 3 times this year, terrible.


yep, same here...& a couple of black ice trip bc of the melting! hope next winter is better!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

I figure I would bring this back to the top since were about 2-3 months out. My guy I have been plowing for the last couple years is giving it up so I have lined something else up hopefully it works out.


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

Where are you plowing out of? I'm already in fear of how I'll accomplish my routes this year. Too many contracts not enough employees!


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

Good luck Stik! I'm already working on new flyers...I'd like to keep My prices down but gas is ridiculous!! Les hope Albany-schdy gets a lot of snow this winter!!


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

bradlewislawnca;1489145 said:


> Where are you plowing out of? I'm already in fear of how I'll accomplish my routes this year. Too many contracts not enough employees!


Ill let you know if the guy I talked to falls thru.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

My first season in 10 years I won't be plowing...so I hope its a good winter for everyone


----------



## bradlewislawnca (Mar 2, 2011)

JTVLandscaping;1490361 said:


> My first season in 10 years I won't be plowing...so I hope its a good winter for everyone


Sounds nice. Why not? Selling equipment?


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Messed my back up this spring...no more mowing or plowing. Complete lifestyle change. I'm not gonna sell anything because I know I'm gonna missthe snow work, I'm depressed about it already. It's all I know, I can't remember the last snowfall that I stayed home. It's gonna be tough


----------



## Stik208 (Oct 19, 2004)

Grab a hot chocolate and watch out the window.


----------



## JTVLandscaping (Jan 1, 2010)

Sounds easy


----------

